
How Getting High Made Me a Better Caregiver - wittedhaddock
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/how-getting-high-made-me-a-better-caregiver.html?smid=tw-nytopinion&smtyp=cur
======
nefitty
The taboo's around changing one's consciousness are pretty strange. Why is it
ok to blunt reality with whiskey, but not enliven it with a cannabis tea?
Anyways, I've noticed how certain people become their better self when a
little bit of weed is in them. I was happily surprised by the Carl Sagan
article linked in this essay, [http://marijuana-
uses.com/mr-x/](http://marijuana-uses.com/mr-x/) I had no idea Mr. Sagan!

~~~
wittedhaddock
I was surprised by Carl's toking habit too!

